# Puppy growing slow



## AnaleighK12k14 (Mar 24, 2014)

So at puppy's first vet visit he was 9 weeks 2 days and weighed 16 pounds. The vet thought he would grow to be between 80 and 90 based on growth charts. 

Since then he had to go on some antibiotics for congestion. He really didn't gain any weight the first week we had him. He's gained about 5 in week 2 and 3. 

He had his second vet visit today and the vets growth chart now days between 55 and 65? He is 21 pounds now and will be 12 weeks on Monday (2 days). 

I have one GSD that is very very small and I'd really like for him to be a bit bigger (average normal GSD size at least). Of course I will love him either way. I kinda think he will catch up and maybe is just starting slow. 

What do you guys think?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado was 20 lbs at 12 weeks and 30 lbs at 16 weeks. He was 67 lbs at 1.5 years old and has put on a few more now at just over 2. 

He's young, give him time


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Was he eating enough when he was congested?

I don't care much for the growth charts. They're all different. Venus grew fast, her weight and height before 4 months put her in the extra big girl range - the vet was saying 85-90lbs. At 14 months, she's 70lbs and a little fat right now for the frame she's filling into.


----------



## AnaleighK12k14 (Mar 24, 2014)

He wasn't eating great when he was congested, no. He's a bit of a picky eater but doing much better now that he's settled in. He looks a little thin to me so I upped his food just a tad to see if he fill in just a bit. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

He's wicked cute.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

To me his weight and age seem perfectly normal and healthy. 

Some generalisations on a male GSD growth are between 12-20 weeks on average are gaining up to 2.2-2.75 lb max per week, between 20-26 weeks, gaining 1.65-2.2 lb max per week and between 26-35 weeks gaining 1.1-1.65 lb per week. Male GSD’s largely stop growing in height by 9 months and may gain an extra 1cm (maximum) in height by 15 months. Adult male 18 months average weight range is 70-83 lb with average being 79 lb, and male full grown 3-4 years average weight range 79-88 lb with average 83 lb.

It is best to grow them slowly for health reasons and if your dog is not predisposition to be large then by feeding him to much will just turn him into obese.


----------



## AnaleighK12k14 (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm definitely not feeding him too much, nor would I ever allow him to be overweight for his height. I didn't up his food to make him grow larger, I did it because I felt like I could see a little too much rib cage and he is not filling out at all right now. 

He's not overly excited about food anyway so I doubt he would ear too much if I offered. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

